# Waltham...



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

another, this time an american watch co waltham..










the movement..










sorry for the out of focus pics (i'm a bit naff with the camera







)

john


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

A model 1908, grade 610, unadjusted, built in 1932, 7 jewels, 16-size, open-face and a breguet-spiral...

Andreas


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice pocket watch.










Rabbit


----------

